# Catechisms



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here is a list of Catechisms which I have compiled which is not meant to be exhaustive but is meant to encompass a variety of potential means of edification for children at different levels. As my own children engaging in the process of learning spiritual truths, I came up with this list for possible use in my own family and thought it might be helpful to others. 

Small Children's Catechism: http://www.grace.org.uk/faith/childcat.html

Little Children's Catechism: http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/cc.htm

Young Communicant's Catechism: http://apuritansmind.com/Creeds/YoungCommunicantCatechism.htm

Westminster Shorter Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/creeds/westminster-shorter-cat.html

Westminster Larger Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/creeds/westminster-larger-cat.html

Catechism of the Church of Geneva: http://www.reformed.org/documents/calvin/geneva_catachism/geneva_catachism.html

Calvin's Catechism: http://apuritansmind.com/Creeds/CalvinsCatechismIntro.htm

Fisher's Catechism: http://www.reformed.org/documents/fisher/index.html

Heidelberg Catechism: http://www.reformed.org/documents/heidelberg.html

Luther's Small Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/l/luther/small_cat/small_cat.txt

Luther's Large Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/l/luther/large_cat/large_catechism.htm

Confederate Catechism: http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/Delta/6264/catechism_page1.html

Plus, this guide to catechising by Ursinus: http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/wcat.htm

[Edited on 8-21-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## ReformedWretch

*THANKS ANDREW!*

Those are very good resources to have!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You're welcome, Adam!


----------



## Me Died Blue

Thanks for the list. Before I discovered the Reformed faith, I had always thought that catechisms were solely a "Catholic thing." Even the very word sounded "Catholic" to me!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Once again I know where you're coming from Chris! I was almost scared of them.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Yeah, I know what y'all mean. The Baltimore (Catholic) Catechism used to intimidate me as I was growing up. Praise the Lord there's nothing wrong with catechising per se -- it's just questions and answers to help us learn -- and praise God for the way some precious truths have been explained to us so well: "What is the chief end of man?" "The chief end of man is to glorify God and to enjoy him for ever." I truly wish I had learned this good stuff when I was younger. 

Meanwhile, I love to hear my 3-year-old son when I ask him who made him and what else did God make, tell me that God made him and God made all things.


----------



## Ivan

> Confederate Catechism :bigsmile:: ## .html$$ .htmlAA .html



This one is fun, at least for someone who is interested in this era. I scored a "Lee".


----------



## street preacher

Thanks for posting them because some people do not know how to get one or what it is. You know that there are probably some who are not reformed who check out the website and would run into this, and learn from it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

John Owen prepared two useful catechisms which are found in Volume 1 of his _Works_ called the "Lesser" and the "Greater" Catechisms.


----------



## Arch2k

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> John Owen prepared two useful catechisms which are found in Volume 1 of his _Works_ called the "Lesser" and the "Greater" Catechisms.



John Owen, Two Short Catechisms


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> John Owen prepared two useful catechisms which are found in Volume 1 of his _Works_ called the "Lesser" and the "Greater" Catechisms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Owen, Two Short Catechisms
Click to expand...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Thomas Watson's Preliminary Discourse to Catechising


----------



## ~~Susita~~

Sweet, thanks! I also thought catechisms were a Catholic thing. I have the Westminister larger catechism under favorites now.


----------



## brymaes

Thanks, Andrew! This list is most helpful!


----------



## natewood3

Any suggestions on how to start using a catechism with a small children's SS class? What is the best way to get participation in memorizing it?


----------



## Brett McKinley

*Cat. for S.S./ Baxter\'s Catechism*

Brother, that can be tuff if the parents are not interested. You can only encourage them and use repetition in your class.

One of our families have found Jim Orrick's Baptist Cat. put to music helpful: http://www.waytogod.org/orrick/ 

Although, for the smallest children I like Richard Cecil's A Baptist Cat. For Young Children; which starts with: Q: Who made you?


On another note, has anyone seen Richard Baxter's Catechism? On-line or in his complete works?

Thank you,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Uses and Misuses of the Shorter Catechism by S.W. Carruthers

Four Studies of the Westminster Shorter Catechism (1647) introduced by Ligon Duncan


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

A.F. Mitchell's _Catechisms of the Second Reformation_ is now downloadable at http://books.google.com/

It includes a comparison of the Westminster Shorter Catechism with texts from the catechisms of William Gouge, John Ball, Archbishop Ussher, Samuel Rutherford, Robert Blair and others.


----------



## Coram Deo

You forgot the Baptist Catechism of 1677.... I am beginning to feel left out.......  

Baptist Catechism of 1677:
http://home.comcast.net/~thunaer/catechism.htm





> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Here is a list of Catechisms which I have compiled which is not meant to be exhaustive but is meant to encompass a variety of potential means of edification for children at different levels. As my own children engaging in the process of learning spiritual truths, I came up with this list for possible use in my own family and thought it might be helpful to others.
> 
> Small Children's Catechism: http://www.grace.org.uk/faith/childcat.html
> 
> Little Children's Catechism: http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/cc.htm
> 
> Young Communicant's Catechism: http://apuritansmind.com/Creeds/YoungCommunicantCatechism.htm
> 
> Westminster Shorter Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/creeds/westminster-shorter-cat.html
> 
> Westminster Larger Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/creeds/westminster-larger-cat.html
> 
> Catechism of the Church of Geneva: http://www.reformed.org/documents/calvin/geneva_catachism/geneva_catachism.html
> 
> Calvin's Catechism: http://apuritansmind.com/Creeds/CalvinsCatechismIntro.htm
> 
> Fisher's Catechism: http://www.reformed.org/documents/fisher/index.html
> 
> Heidelberg Catechism: http://www.reformed.org/documents/heidelberg.html
> 
> Luther's Small Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/l/luther/small_cat/small_cat.txt
> 
> Luther's Large Catechism: http://www.ccel.org/l/luther/large_cat/large_catechism.htm
> 
> Confederate Catechism: http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/Delta/6264/catechism_page1.html
> 
> Plus, this guide to catechising by Ursinus: http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/wcat.htm
> 
> [Edited on 8-21-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Abraham Hellenbroek's catechism, _A Specimen of Divine Truths_, is available online here.

Jacob Borstius' catechism is available here.


----------



## jenney

There is also Spurgeon's, for the creobaptists among us.


----------



## PresReformed

There is also John Cotton's _Spiritual Milk for American Babes_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

PresReformed said:


> There is also John Cotton's _Spiritual Milk for American Babes_.









There is a modern version online here (it is an odd website but oh well).


----------



## JohnV

But Andrew, what I don't get is what the Confederate Catechism doing in this list. What's that got to do with Church catechisms? It's not about the faith, but about the Civil War in the States. What do the troops being sent to Fort Sumter have to do with the Reformed faith?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

JohnV said:


> But Andrew, what I don't get is what the Confederate Catechism doing in this list. What's that got to do with Church catechisms? It's not about the faith, but about the Civil War in the States. What do the troops being sent to Fort Sumter have to do with the Reformed faith?



It is included (in 2004, I might add) among the catechisms that I think are useful for parents and children to know, who wish to know the truth. 

While the cause of the South was not entirely without fault, it was, I would contend, a just cause. It was, argued Dabney and many other Southern Presbyterians, a war of resistance against Jacobin spiritual, as well as Northern political, agression. It was a cause modelled somewhat (even in the flags) on the Covenanter resistance in the 17th century.

Southern soldiers sang the _Battle Cry of Freedom_:



> Our Dixie forever!
> She's never at a loss!
> Down with the eagle
> And up with the cross!
> We'll rally 'round the bonny flag,
> We'll rally once again,
> Shout, shout the battle cry of Freedom!



Not all with agree with the Southern Presbyterian viewpoint, but I decided to included the Confederate Catechism in tribute to my ancestors and others who fought for the South and for Christ. 

If this is controversial for anyone, please start a separate thread to discuss, and let's keep this thread on the subject of catechisms. Thanks.


----------



## JohnV

Thanks for the explanation, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

John Brown of Haddington's _Short Catechism for Young Children_


----------

